# What price are these snakes currently going for?



## LiamK (Jan 30, 2019)

Just wondering is anyone knows what price the following are going for at the moment: 
Mixed blood for all (Darwin/Coastal) 
100% Double het axanthic & albino
Hypo 100% Double het axanthic & albino
Poss super 100% Double het axanthic & albino
Super 100% Double het axanthic & albino


Also, is it possible to tell the hypos from supers without breeding it out (just by looking at pattern)? 

TIA


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 30, 2019)

The first one (mudblood non morph Carpets) are worth approximately $0, and if you pay more than $50 you're getting ripped off. The others vary a lot and will change rapidly over time (get cheaper), especially non visual hets. Browsing classifieds is the best way to judge pricing, and do it over time, watch what sells and what doesn't (a lot of overpriced stuff gets advertised and doesn't sell).

Hypo carpets are more about colour than pattern. Hets and homozygotes both vary and it's difficult to be certain without test breeding or knowing what the parents were. On average the homozygotes may be lighter but there's overlap.


----------



## LiamK (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. We are finding it difficult to find anything that are double hets, so are finding it hard to see what they're going for. The parents are Sunglow going over a Ghost Axanthic.


----------



## Mick666 (Jan 31, 2019)

I paired a het ax female to a visual ax male this year, he also was paired with a caramel (they are all coastals). I'm thinking of selling the het ax's for $600, I'm not sure what to put on the caramel het ax's or the visual ax's. I've recently seen a visual ax yearling for $3000. but whether it sells at that price is another thing. From my understanding, your offspring has the potential to produce snows, sunglows, albinos, axanthics and moonglows? they should be worth a bit. I did purchase a double het (jungle axanthic) for $750 a while back, but it was not a hatchie. I ended up swapping it for half a ton of rats.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 31, 2019)

These are free (yes I know you can't keep wild snakes) , nearly tossed out with the rubbish, my place is infested with them.


----------



## LiamK (Jan 31, 2019)

Thank you for your input! Seems to be a hard one, I guess we just put a price on them and see how we go...


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 31, 2019)

I have noticed the numbers of "Sunglow" albino carpets for sale recently as low as $350 and they seem to have trouble selling them for that, weren't these $2000 not long ago? Same things happening with Zebras. They seem to have gone the way of Jags to be worth less than purebred animals.


----------



## LiamK (Jan 31, 2019)

Yeah price is dropping dramatically. We bought our sunglow for $3k and not long after they dropped to about $1k


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 31, 2019)

Yeah well I paid $12k for my first pair of albino Darwins and hets were $2k but it was a long slow drop for them, Sunglows seem to have crashed in a few months.


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 31, 2019)

12,000 SMACKEROOS!?


----------



## Shire pythons (Jan 31, 2019)

Everything drops in price overtime. And it also goes for circle just like fashion . Supply and demand!!! . Think people are realizing sunglows dont colour up aswell as pure well bred darwins do. Imo you would buy a sunglow if you were planning on using the caramel gene in a breeding project .. just my opinion
[doublepost=1548912565,1548912424][/doublepost]Dont necessarily agree with jungle zebras being worth less than a wildtype jungle .they definitely still fetch more


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 31, 2019)

Shire pythons said:


> Everything drops in price overtime. And it also goes for circle just like fashion . Supply and demand!!! . Think people are realizing sunglows dont colour up aswell as pure well bred darwins do. Imo you would buy a sunglow if you were planning on using the caramel gene in a breeding project .. just my opinion
> [doublepost=1548912565,1548912424][/doublepost]Dont necessarily agree with jungle zebras being worth less than a wildtype jungle .they definitely still fetch more


You are right about the sun glows looking rather dull and ordinary, they lack the fluro and subtle colours you can get with Darwins, I am reminded how dull coastals are every time I remove one like just now. I have a 15 year old line of pure bred Julatten jungles that I sell for almost the same price now as 5 years ago and people are buying them each year before they hatch.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 1, 2019)

Herptology said:


> 12,000 SMACKEROOS!?
> 
> View attachment 326427



It was actually a brilliant deal at the time. They held their value extremely well for a surprisingly long time and anyone who bought in at the start for $12k per pair and actually bred them within a few years made a handsome profit. I kick myself, I was visiting the collection they were first bred and released from right at the time they were released, and I cringe to think that at the time I had the cash to buy some but didn't really like them! Ouch! Haha! I've actually come around a little in the 15 years since then and sort of like them now. 10 years too late for that to do me any financial good though


----------



## Chipewah (Feb 1, 2019)

Double hets can range from $600 to $1800 per animal depending if they are female or male, jungle or coastal line, hypo, caramel or zebra.
I purchased a pair of jungle line double hets for $1300. Great looking animals in their own right but a bit skidish due to the jungle.


----------



## LiamK (Feb 1, 2019)

Chipewah said:


> Double hets can range from $600 to $1800 per animal depending if they are female or male, jungle or coastal line, hypo, caramel or zebra.
> I purchased a pair of jungle line double hets for $1300. Great looking animals in their own right but a bit skidish due to the jungle.


Thank you, that’s very helpful


----------



## alexbee (Feb 13, 2019)

The only snakes that seem to hold their value are elapids


----------

